# Man with 30 kids can't pay child support.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Unfriggin believeable. Guess who is gonna get stuck with supporting them...I'll bet if obama had a son, he'd look just like this...

"With 30 kids, who could afford to pay child support? Yes, 30 children by 11 different &#8220;baby mamas.&#8221; 
Desmond explained how it all happened, well you know what we mean, &#8220;I had four kids in the same year. Twice.&#8221; 
The children range in age from toddlers to 14 years old. He was last in court in 2009, at which time he had 21 children. 
That means he&#8217;s had at least 9 more children in the last 3 years."


Man With 30 Kids Can&#8217;t Pay Child Support [TN]

.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Talk about some mojo.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Talk about some mojo.


Is that what it's called?ound:


.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

What about the women he had these kids with.
Wonder how many of them are on some type of govt. benefits program?
Wonder how many were on the same program before they ever had one of his kids?
Wonder how much their benefits increased by having another child?

One thing to remember. This man will father more potential voters than a dozen other men. All will probably inherit their father's beliefs. Anyone care to give an estimate on the amount of govt. benefits that will be spent on this man's family. Not just the immediate family but the grandkids and their families.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh the pour thing he cant pay so we need to create a agency that will pay for him. It is not his fault he is making so little it is the fault of society that he is making so little. Just like food stamps to him.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if the women who are his baby mommas KNEW about the other baby mommas when they did the deed with this guy. 

I can't imagine getting less than $2/month child support for a 14-year old kid. I know how much my DH pays in CS for his 3 kids with his exW, and he also pays for extras that he's NOT court-ordered to pay for his kids.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Our country is being destroyed from within.
Look at the cost to this country for raising this man's descendents.
Look at the impact he will have on our country.
That is just one man who got caught.
How many more just like him are there out there?


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

I live in Tn. I do think he should be helped... with a castration. Today!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

And people make cracks about the Duggars? At least they support their own kids, and had them together as a married couple.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

What an irresponsible pig. And the women who go with a man like this are just as irresponsible and piggish.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

All you have to be is Young, Hung and a Sweettalker ...... Of course I have to question the promiscuity of the women at the same time ......
All those kids are being supported by State and Federal programs without his child support. After the first couple .... he should have thought about a vascectomy .... I bet he'll end up with his own reality TV show .... Maybe they will call it the '30 somethings' ......

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> What an irresponsible pig. And the women who go with a man like this are just as irresponsible and piggish.


Hey, we agree on something.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Hey, we agree on something.


You would be surprised I think.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

How sad our society has become.
Women will sleep around and crank out the babies.
Men will sleep around and have babies with any female who will drop her pants.
Apparently there are a lot of loose women out there.

This is what happens when marriage is not honored, celebrated, revered.
This is what happens when there is no right and no wrong.
This is what happens when no one is held responsible for their actions.

I am sure there are plenty of white mountain folk or white swamp folk that breed the same way......it's not a color thing.....it's a moral decay thing.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ohio Rusty said:


> All you have to be is Young, Hung and a Sweettalker ...... Of course I have to question the promiscuity of the women at the same time ......
> All those kids are being supported by State and Federal programs without his child support. After the first couple .... he should have thought about a vascectomy .... I bet he'll end up with his own reality TV show .... Maybe they will call it the '30 somethings' ......
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Nooooooo..............

A show like, that would just inspire others to do the same or worse, a bunch of them in competition to see who could have the most.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How sad our society has become.
> Women will sleep around and crank out the babies.
> Men will sleep around and have babies with any female who will drop her pants.
> Apparently there are a lot of loose women out there.
> ...


White mountain folk? At least a bunch of us voted for a felon instead of Obama in the primary election.:hysterical:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Darren said:


> White mountain folk? At least a bunch of us voted for a felon instead of Obama in the primary election.:hysterical:


My white mountain folk relatives voted for McCain too. 
Because he had military experience and an American BC.
Not cause the color of his skin. 
McCain sucked too, but it was the only other choice.:hrm:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> What about the women he had these kids with.
> Wonder how many of them are on some type of govt. benefits program?
> Wonder how many were on the same program before they ever had one of his kids?
> Wonder how much their benefits increased by having another child?
> ...


this is what I'm wondering. I am wondering if this is not a cooperative way for the females to stay on all welfare programs. Seems this fellow has a good business going.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

ninny said:


> Is that what it's called?ound:
> .



Probably the same old stuff. "I love you." "You're the only one for me." "Those other girls don't mean nothing to me."...blah blah blah. We fall for it all the time.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He is worse than an infidel. God's words, not mine.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess hilllbillies and red necks are the last people that it is still politically correct to make fun of. Make the same statement about any other ethnic group and see the posts pile up.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

pancho said:


> All will probably inherit their father's beliefs.


Not necessarily. Often children who have been harmed by the behavior of their parents resolve to do differently. I don't see any possible way he can be a *Dad* to his kids. Putting the financial aspects aside, how on earth can he possibly do justice to those kids or spend any kind of quality time with them all, especially since he seems far more interested in nookie? I feel very sad for those kids.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

He should be locked up in an insane asylum. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is the definition, right??

Makes me very angry with him and his "hos". Also makes me very sorrowful for those kids. Their mamas can't be any better than crazy baby daddy. What kind of upbringing will they have? What kind of future do they have? Probably a very poor one, but if they were raised right their futures could be so much better. And it isn't just the cost to the taxpayers, it is the waste of human potential.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Cut it off!


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

No wonder whites will the minority before long.

Guess I'll get me some food stamps and a gubment check too,

and and and maybe make a couple dozen babies.

I won't stand for no discrimination either, nuh uh.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Don&#8217;t breed &#8216;em if you can&#8217;t feed &#8216;em...
" Why are they having sex with a man who has, by time and math analysis, at least 2 other women (also mothers of his children) actively having sex with him as well?!?! "
Think About the Below Statement 
" Real simple. The women want welfare money. They know that the only guys who would be willing to get them pregnant are guys from whom child support cannot be squeezed. "
Bandit


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

No doubt there is a congressman among them. One or two generations will show that for sure, and they will have the voting power to make that stick. Don,t worry about it you see the government has lots of money.:nana:


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

The sad truth is we have been not only allowing this type of lowlife breeding, but subsidizing it as well.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

chamoisee said:


> Not necessarily. Often children who have been harmed by the behavior of their parents resolve to do differently. I don't see any possible way he can be a *Dad* to his kids. Putting the financial aspects aside, how on earth can he possibly do justice to those kids or spend any kind of quality time with them all, especially since he seems far more interested in nookie? I feel very sad for those kids.


I doubt that. I have seen a lot of people that followed in the steps of somebody because they think it is right and have no way to do it any other way. They don't know any better and will not learn by watching TV.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

He should be locked up in an insane asylum. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is the definition, right??

Maybe he got the results he expected  Have heard to some it is a business they make their rounds and get their cut .You know us against the man :awh:


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if he fathered all those kids because he thought HE would profit, by stealing the womens' welfare checks? There are people who do that.

When I was younger and more naive, I once dated a man who told me that he wanted to be reincarnated as an inner city black guy, so he could do exactly this. He wanted to have children, but not the kind you actually have to care for. I asked him why he didn't consider sperm donation (especially because you get paid for that) and he said he thought about it, but decided not to because it didn't involve having sex with the women. BTW, nowadays there are some people who will do that kind of thing, although it's certainly not condoned by any legitimate fertility clinic.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

30 kids!!!!!! They ought to throw him a parade, ending at a clinic for a quick "snip snip".


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Should've done that years ago...

.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds like an invasive species!! Time to neuter and spay!!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am sure there are plenty of white mountain folk or white swamp folk that breed the same way......it's not a color thing.....it's a moral decay thing.


It wouldnt surprise me all that much if there were white city folks.... complete with college degrees that do the very same thing.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The future of America.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Where was this guys father when he was growing up ? Where were his girlfriends fathers?

I bet they weren't around.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

trulytricia said:


> Where was this guys father when he was growing up ? Where were his girlfriends fathers?
> 
> I bet they weren't around.


IMHO he is an adult and should realize that there is no way he could support that many kids even minimally.. He and the females that procreated this mob need to be sterilized. They have pretty much sentenced those kids to a really difficult life. Plus the taxpayers are going to be picking up the tab for generations, as they are now..


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

ninny said:


> ...I'll bet if obama had a son, he'd look just like this...


What an incredibly uncalledfor remark!

Your moniker really is spot on.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

snoozy said:


> What an incredibly uncalledfor remark!
> 
> Your moniker really is spot on.


I kinda liked it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> The future of America.


You get what you subsidize.
Take away right from wrong.
Take away consequences to wrong choices.
REWARD poor choices
And this is what you get, + 5


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Unfortunately sex is its own reward, especially for men, and the consequences are too delayed to result in a change of behavior for some people.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Since it takes two to make a baby......the women should respect themselves more and not be sleeping around. If women say "no"......guess what? No babies!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The thing is, a lot of young women seem to _want_ to have babies. Must be biology, or something. :shrug:


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> The thing is, a lot of young women seem to _want_ to have babies. Must be biology, or something. :shrug:


That and they get paid for having them...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You get what you subsidize.
> Take away right from wrong.
> Take away consequences to wrong choices.
> REWARD poor choices
> And this is what you get, + 5


Absolutely. The white man created this whole welfare culture to begin with as a form of control. It's working out well wouldn't you say?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Just think. In 30 years when he is retirement age he could easily have 900 grandchildren, or so, Perhaps he will have as many as 500 great grandchildren too. One big happy family, all expenses paid.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep in mind, though, that this man is clearly an outlier. The birth rate in the U.S. actually is the lowest in history (or at least since the government first started tracking it).

Even all that welfare money doesn't seem to be enticing women to make babies these days. :shrug:


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Having unprotected sex is having some fatal results. 

I am not intending to change the subject here but the aids stats among Black people is bad. 

Report: Black U.S. AIDS rates rival some African nations - CNN


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Keep in mind, though, that this man is clearly an outlier. The birth rate in the U.S. actually is the lowest in history (or at least since the government first started tracking it).
> 
> Even all that welfare money doesn't seem to be enticing women to make babies these days. :shrug:


But take a look at who is having babies.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> The thing is, a lot of young women seem to _want_ to have babies. Must be biology, or something. :shrug:


And it seems they only want to have them with no-account black guys like this one. Some years back, I worked at a low-income health clinic in a medium sized Iowa city, and no matter the mother's race, the ONLY time I ever saw children with white fathers were those of the Bosnian refugees. ONE HUNDRED PERCENT of the other white girls had biracial kids. 

:shocked:

This statement is not racist, and it's not offensive because it's true.

I have a relative who used to teach at a high school in a small farming community, and the only black people in this town were the babies that the girls in his 9th and 10th grade learning disabilities class popped out with alarming frequency. Once again, all of them had black fathers, and how these girls got pregnant was a mystery because in addition to nobody ever seeing them in public with any men other than their brothers, and their fathers if they had one, this was the kind of town where the townspeoples' opinion of blacks was such that the Obamas would not be served in a restaurant, which I realize some of you might agree with (just for the Obamas, that is).


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Keep in mind, though, that this man is clearly an outlier. The birth rate in the U.S. actually is the lowest in history (or at least since the government first started tracking it).
> 
> Even all that welfare money doesn't seem to be enticing women to make babies these days. :shrug:


I'm willing to bet that if the birth rate numbers were broken down by income, you'd see that the birth rate among poor women is the same...its the middle class birth rate that has dropped. 

I've seen lots of articles out there were they're interviewing middle class families who say "due to the economy, we can't afford to have kids so we're waiting". That's because the middle class knows they have to pay for their babies themselves - they don't qualify for government aid.

The poor women don't care what state the economy is in - they'll get the same level of government assistance regardless because they qualify for it :shrug:

I did my prenatal care for my DS (who was born in March) at the local health dept. They were PACKED full during Maternity clinic day. I'm not exaggerating when I say that I was the only client there who was white. 99% of the women there were Hispanic, and the rest were Black. 

I did my post C-section visit at a regular private practice doctor's office. It was a mix of about 50/50 as far as race goes (about half white, the other half was a mix of Hispanic and Black). But I was sitting next to the receptionists desk and a good number of the women there had Medicaid cards, regardless of race.

Feel free to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> Keep in mind, though, that this man is clearly an outlier. The birth rate in the U.S. actually is the lowest in history (or at least since the government first started tracking it).
> 
> Even all that welfare money doesn't seem to be enticing women to make babies these days. :shrug:


Yeah I don't doubt that in this economy. The problem is that it will be the responsible people who pay their own way who will be tending not to reproduce. If you are getting that check every month no matter what what's to slow you down? Yeah things are more expensive atm but hey, you get more money if you have another one, right?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

tinknal said:


> 30 kids!!!!!! They ought to throw him a parade, ending at a clinic for a quick "snip snip".


Too little too late.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cliff said:


> Absolutely. The white man created this whole welfare culture to begin with as a form of control. It's working out well wouldn't you say?


It's slavery.....pure and simple.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

To not feed or clothe or shelter your child is child abuse. If you do not provide even the basics for your child in the form of goods or money to purchase goods for their care is that not also child abuse? I wonder why the law does not see this behaviour in the same light as the act of actually starving your child. This man should be charged with 30 counts of child abuse and endangerment.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> It's slavery.....pure and simple.


Not really slavery.
The slaves worked.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

edcopp said:


> Too little too late.:spinsmiley:


Not too late to prevent #31.................

Of course that bun is prolly in an oven somewhere.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> Not really slavery.
> The slaves worked.


Bondage.
A state of subjection
Involuntary subjection to others.
Complete ownership,controlled by a master
Captivity.
The state or condition of being a slave; a civil relationship whereby one person has absolute power over another and controls his life, liberty, and fortune.

I pray that the veil be removed and people see what all the 'freebies' are really all about.....


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I pray that the veil be removed and people see what all the 'freebies' are really all about.....


Especially since many many more people have now been forced into accepting them - next comes acceptance and eventually expectation.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> The poor women don't care what state the economy is in - they'll get the same level of government assistance regardless because they qualify for it


And if a woman has nothing going for her, it may not be advantageous to delay motherhood. In fact, I saw a study that looked at outcomes for low-income girls who got pregnant in high school, versus ones who became mothers in their early 20s. The high-school girls actually fared better over the long run, perhaps because of the additional resources that were available to them through the school system. 

Clearly the structure of families is changing in the U.S. Until we see a time when young men -- including blue-collar fellows -- can earn enough to support families, we'll continue to see an increase in the out-of-wedlock birth rate. 

The joblessness and the host of ills it spawns -- including illegitimate births -- that once was largely a problem of the black community has become endemic among poor whites as well. I think it's safe to expect a similar erosion of the culture.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> The joblessness and the host of ills it spawns -- including illegitimate births -- that once was largely a problem of the black community has become endemic among poor whites as well. I think it's safe to expect a similar erosion of the culture.


And as long as it was considered a "black" problem, nobody thought it was important, and then when white people started doing those things, all of a sudden it mattered, but only to whites.

:bored:


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Never thought of stupidity as being any particular race...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think "stupidity" is a bit harsh.

The biological urge to reproduce is pretty strong. In the animal kingdom, reproduction begins at maturity and continues as long as the female is physiologically capable of sustaining a pregnancy. Humans are really not so different from other animals; we've just found ways to cheat the system and enjoy intercourse without enduring resulting pregnancies.

I think most women want to have kids, though, and statistics suggest more than a few are willing to conceive them even under suboptimal conditions. 

In the black community, about one-third of young males are unemployed. That means one-third of young females are not going to have a stable, contributing spouse. The fact that about 9 percent of black women marry outside their race knocks that number down a bit, but even so, that leaves 20 percent of black women -- one in five -- unlikely to marry well. 

Is is realistic to expect that 20 percent of black women will voluntarily remain childless due to the lack of a husband?


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

IMHO we are different from animals as we have the ability to reason and make sensible choices on actions.. We don't have to be ruled by urges.. So to father that many children is stupid to the max and extremely destructive to the kids involved..


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> I think "stupidity" is a bit harsh.
> 
> The biological urge to reproduce is pretty strong. In the animal kingdom, reproduction begins at maturity and continues as long as the female is physiologically capable of sustaining a pregnancy. Humans are really not so different from other animals; we've just found ways to cheat the system and enjoy intercourse without enduring resulting pregnancies.
> 
> ...


You are assuming 1:1 relationships - those one third (I don't feel like researching atm but I am seriously doubting your numbers that currently only one third of young black males are unemployed) do way more than their share of damage because many young black women tend to be attracted to that type of young man. The more responsible stable young black men complain of that very fact. So where the more stable guys tend to be more responsible and tend to have fewer children and make better fathers (and date a higher percentage of women of other races,) the bad boys are fathering many more children then having nothing to do with them. Then those children of both sexes grow up hearing their mothers say constantly that men are no good. Thus continues the cycle.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Just think in 15 more years he will father another 30 children. That is if he does not make any new friends. The children of the first 15 years should have about 450 children, according to the use of their family values.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> And if a woman has nothing going for her, it may not be advantageous to delay motherhood. In fact, I saw a study that looked at outcomes for low-income girls who got pregnant in high school, versus ones who became mothers in their early 20s. The high-school girls actually fared better over the long run, perhaps because of the additional resources that were available to them through the school system.
> 
> Clearly the structure of families is changing in the U.S. Until we see a time when young men -- including blue-collar fellows -- can earn enough to support families, we'll continue to see an increase in the out-of-wedlock birth rate.
> 
> The joblessness and the host of ills it spawns -- including illegitimate births -- that once was largely a problem of the black community has become endemic among poor whites as well. I think it's safe to expect a similar erosion of the culture.


Not a lot of jobs will support 30 kids.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Cliff said:


> You are assuming 1:1 relationships - those one third (I don't feel like researching atm but I am seriously doubting your numbers that currently only one third of young black males are unemployed) do way more than their share of damage because many young black women tend to be attracted to that type of young man. The more responsible stable young black men complain of that very fact. So where the more stable guys tend to be more responsible and tend to have fewer children and make better fathers (and date a higher percentage of women of other races,) the bad boys are fathering many more children then having nothing to do with them. Then those children of both sexes grow up hearing their mothers say constantly that men are no good. Thus continues the cycle.


Plenty of white girls are attracted to, and want to have children with, white men who are no good. Think about it: Being abusive, having gang affiliations, addicted to drugs, an ex-convict, etc. make a man a babe magnet no matter what his skin color is. I remember asking my mother, when I was in junior high, if there was some unwritten rule that women are supposed to have, as their first husband and the father of her children, the most worthless man they could find. We're talking here about women from respectable middle class families who married, and had kids with, guys who were from families where everyone had been to prison, nobody had ever had a job, etc. and yes, they were white, and yes, they expected everyone around them to pick up the pieces when it all crashed down around them. It's one thing to not know; it's another thing if you know this. Nowadays, these couples usually do not marry.

I also believe that a lot of that unemployment isn't an option, because of the high incarceration rate among black males, often for relatively minor drug offenses. The whole "whites and Asians get treatment, blacks and Hispanics go to jail" thing is absolutely true.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

So which is worse, this guy that fathered 30 kids with 11 women, or the woman who had all those kids and wanted to know who was going to take responsibility for them? This is definitely a mess and the only way I can see to stop things like this is to stop paying them to have kids.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Until we get to the 'root' of the problem, all we will do is argue about it's symptoms.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

thesedays said:


> Plenty of white girls are attracted to, and want to have children with, white men who are no good. Think about it: Being abusive, having gang affiliations, addicted to drugs, an ex-convict, etc. make a man a babe magnet no matter what his skin color is. I remember asking my mother, when I was in junior high, if there was some unwritten rule that women are supposed to have, as their first husband and the father of her children, the most worthless man they could find. We're talking here about women from respectable middle class families who married, and had kids with, guys who were from families where everyone had been to prison, nobody had ever had a job, etc. and yes, they were white, and yes, they expected everyone around them to pick up the pieces when it all crashed down around them. It's one thing to not know; it's another thing if you know this. Nowadays, these couples usually do not marry.
> 
> I also believe that a lot of that unemployment isn't an option, because of the high incarceration rate among black males, often for relatively minor drug offenses. The whole "whites and Asians get treatment, blacks and Hispanics go to jail" thing is absolutely true.



I'm not racist, and not saying that only blacks have this problem. I'm just very familiar with the black culture and the problems they do have bother me a lot. Yeah the white welfare culture can be just as bad. But so much of the black culture is in serious trouble. How do we even go about starting to fix that? Bill Cosby made a few attempts to help, by reasoning with them. They ridiculed and alienated him for it. I think Chris Rock tries also, by presenting the absurdities of their culture to them in a humorous way. 

I'm probably more of a libertarian so don't anyone start the democratic/republican arguing with me, not interested. But I don't understand how people can't see that socialism does not work. It never has worked and it never will. It robs people of their self respect and motivation.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Not too late to prevent #31.................
> 
> Of course that bun is prolly in an oven somewhere.


Snipping of the male isnt going to prevent #31... unless you snip every male on the planet. However... snipping the female tubes stops the nonsense.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Snipping of the male isnt going to prevent #31... unless you snip every male on the planet. However... snipping the female tubes stops the nonsense.


Lol that comment is sure to raise some hackles


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sterilizing only solves the symptoms.
It does not address the root.

Why does everyone want to put a band aid on torn aorta?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Snipping of the male isnt going to prevent #31... unless you snip every male on the planet. However... snipping the female tubes stops the nonsense.


while this is a biologically correct statement - the females each do not have 30 children.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> while this is a biologically correct statement - the females each do not have 30 children.


Quite true.... but they would most likely have the same number of children whether this particular "father" was snipped or not.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Cliff said:


> ... culture is in serious trouble. How do we even go about starting to fix that? ...


It will not be fixed until their culture embraces leaders that no longer preach Victimization. Playing the victim card for 100's of years only creates generations of perpetual victims. They are now being enslaved by their own people who teach them these things from childhood.

Every culture known to man has been victimized through war and slavery at some point. The difference lies in how those cultures are taught/choose to proceed from there on out...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Haven said:


> It will not be fixed until their culture embraces leaders that no longer preach Victimization. Playing the victim card for 100's of years only creates generations of perpetual victims. They are now being enslaved by their own people who teach them these things from childhood.
> 
> Every culture known to man has been victimized through war and slavery at some point. The difference lies in how those cultures are taught/choose to proceed from there on out...


I agree. I despise the race pimp Revs and everything they stand for. Every time something happens that they think they can make a few bucks off of and get some airtime to remind their "people" they are there looking out for them up they pop to stir things up into a frenzy. It makes me sad every time that the people can't see what these guys are up to when it's so obvious to me. I guess they probably don't want to see, it's so much easier to be the victim and be angry and the revs tell them what they want to hear.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I agree. I despise the race pimp Revs and everything they stand for. Every time something happens that they think they can make a few bucks off of and get some airtime to remind their "people" they are there looking out for them up they pop to stir things up into a frenzy. It makes me sad every time that the people can't see what these guys are up to when it's so obvious to me. I guess they probably don't want to see, it's so much easier to be the victim and be angry and the revs tell them what they want to hear.


They know what the race pimps are doing. 
They benefit from it.
When there is a riot how many people get arrested?
When there is a riot how many people get free stuff?
How many people do what they have wanted to do but were afraid to?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Quite true.... but they would most likely have the same number of children whether this particular "father" was snipped or not.


I basically agree, that's why I said he had a nice business going keeping the females with children to collect the welfare. It would be interesting to see if the females with multiple children from him have them spaced to have a new one as the one before is becoming old enough that mommy does not qualify for staying home and having the welfare programs.

BUT, that does not absolve him from his participation and responsibilities for doing this "service", and he must enjoy his "work".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Women have ALL the control.
IF she says "no"....babies aint made.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Yesterday on the local news they reported that there were 100,000 white kids in the state that grew up without fathers. There are 230,000 black kids that grew up without fathers. 70% of the people in our prisons are those who had no father image.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

If they would put them all on a TV reality show, they would make enough money to get off the welfare easy street.
They could call the show DADDYS COMING.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

pancho said:


> Yesterday on the local news they reported that there were 100,000 white kids in the state that grew up without fathers. There are 230,000 black kids that grew up without fathers. 70% of the people in our prisons are those who had no father image.




I think our whole country is crumbling for a lack of good fathers.

And if any of those 30 kids grow up to be voters most likely they will chose Big Mama government. Just the way it is.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

trulytricia said:


> I think our whole country is crumbling for a lack of good fathers.
> 
> And if any of those 30 kids grow up to be voters most likely they will chose Big Mama government. Just the way it is.


The govt. has replaced the father in so many cases.
The govt. provides food and shelter.
It does not provide a stable home or teach a child how to become a good person.
Some people are willing to make that trade.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

He should be required to work in a Day Care, changing diapers, wiping snotty noses and caring for crying infants, 16 hours a day, 7 days a week, just like real fathers. Perhaps his eleven "baby's momma's" can get a discount there, taken out of his check, so they can get jobs to support their children, since the Stud Muffin can't and the taxpayers don't want to.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The penalty for failure to pay child support and continuing to father children should be simple -- clip clip. Regardless of race, religion, or political party!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

haypoint said:


> He should be required to work in a Day Care, changing diapers, wiping snotty noses and caring for crying infants, 16 hours a day, 7 days a week, just like real fathers. Perhaps his eleven "baby's momma's" can get a discount there, taken out of his check, so they can get jobs to support their children, since the Stud Muffin can't and the taxpayers don't want to.


But the taxpayers do not have a choice.
The only people with a choice is the stud muffin and the mommas.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> But the taxpayers do not have a choice.
> The only people with a choice is the stud muffin and the mommas.


Um, we would have a choice if the govnt. wasn't stealing part of our earning (taxes) and giving it to the bums!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I think our whole country is crumbling for a lack of good fathers.


And fathers are crumbling for the lack of jobs that will support a family.

We're at an interesting time in history. Technology and offshoring have combined to gut our manufacturing sector. Those losses have trickled down through the rest of the economy.

My parents married in 1953. My father worked most of his life as a custodian for the USPS. It was a union job. Its wages allowed him to support a stay-at-home wife and child in a modest home. We had one car, a color TV, dishwasher, washer and dryer, etc. Always plenty to eat; nice Christmases and a weekend vacation once each summer.

I doubt many janitors today could achieve a similar standard of living.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

And how many of these kids will grow up & get involved with someone not knowing that they are half siblings?? I think this will happen more & more. Too many babies being born that never know who their fathers are. How many will have babies with their half siblings because they have no idea they are related.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Women have ALL the control.
> IF she says "no"....babies aint made.


Um. Are you sure about that. They seem to have had a choice in this case, but to say that ALL women have ALL the control and that their "no" is always respected is a little naive and unfair to the women for whom that is not true.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> Um. Are you sure about that. They seem to have had a choice in this case, but to say that ALL women have ALL the control and that their "no" is always respected is a little naive and unfair to the women for whom that is not true.


Um, pretty sure. (except for cases of rape)
If Mr. Smooth Talk comes a callin'......all she has to say, is no.
I think Beyonce` said it in a song: "If ya liked it, ya should a put a ring on it".

If woman, did not have pre-marital sex, then the men cannot get women they are not married to, pregnant.

Again, it is deeper than what we see.
It's humans that have been programmed and brainwashed into believing lies for generations.....and repeating those lies, for generations. 
It is so sad. It is more sad to see people who have fallen for a lie, hook line and sinker.....and believe it like it's Gospel than anything else.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Wendy said:


> And how many of these kids will grow up & get involved with someone not knowing that they are half siblings?? I think this will happen more & more. Too many babies being born that never know who their fathers are. How many will have babies with their half siblings because they have no idea they are related.


Why does this make me think of ... ?

A ******* LOVE STORY

Elly Sue fell in love,
And planned to marry Joe.
She was so happy 'bout it
And she told her pappy so.

But Pappy told her, "Elly, hon,
Ya'll have to find another...
I'd just as soon yer maw don't know,
But Joe is yo' half-brother."

So Elly said so long to Joe
And went to marry Will.
But when she told her pappy this,
He said "There's trouble still!"

"You cain't marry Will, young gal,
And please don't tell yo' mother,
Cause Will and Joe and Bubba too,
They all is yo' half-brother!"

But she went to Maw, who smiled and said,
"Hon, do what makes you happy.
Marry Will or marry Joe --
Cause you ain't no kin to Pappy!!!"

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> If wo*MAN*, did not have pre-marital sex, then the men cannot get women they are not married to, pregnant.
> 
> .


Just thought I'd show the other side of that saying.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Just thought I'd show the other side of that saying.


Exactly.
I was just addressing this particular article where everyone is all down on MR. Got 30 kids he can't pay for.
IF all the women 'shut him down with a solid NO'......he would not have 30 kids.

Conversely, if this man was being seduced by the houndish women (tongue in cheek here) HE COULD say no! And no babies would be born.

I was just addressing this article.

The deeper problem here is, no one says no......


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Exactly.
> I was just addressing this particular article where everyone is all down on MR. Got 30 kids he can't pay for.
> IF all the women 'shut him down with a solid NO'......he would not have 30 kids.
> 
> ...


Why should they say no?
The more kids there are the bigger the check is.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> Why should they say no?
> The more kids there are the bigger the check is.


THAT is part of the problem.....that 'root' cause I keep talking about.
THAT is a symptom, of the deeper problem....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> THAT is part of the problem.....that 'root' cause I keep talking about.
> THAT is a symptom, of the deeper problem....


I see the real problem being that our government has adopted the policy of bailing everyone out... every time something goes awry. Its busting the nation... along with the will of the people. Pretty sure if those "moms" had to support and provide for those babies we wouldnt see nearly as many of them.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Wendy said:


> And how many of these kids will grow up & get involved with someone not knowing that they are half siblings?? I think this will happen more & more. Too many babies being born that never know who their fathers are. How many will have babies with their half siblings because they have no idea they are related.


There have also been instances of this, or even full siblings, "getting together" and not knowing they were related because of artificial insemination or newborn adoption. I read one time about a physician who was known to have fathered over 30 children via artificial insemination while he was in college, and he told the kids he had with his wife to never date or marry anyone who was born in that general area at that time, and why.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I see the real problem being that our *government has adopted the policy of bailing everyone out... every time something goes awry.* Its busting the nation... along with the will of the people. Pretty sure if those "moms" had to support and provide for those babies we wouldnt see nearly as many of them.


That too, is a symptom of the problem.
The notion of 'there is a clear right and wrong' has been eliminated. 
There are no consequences to wrong choices.....because our society has eliminated right from wrong, and personal responsibility for our choices.

So there you have it.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I cannot imagine going through a day of excruciating pain, a year of sleep deprivation due to a crying baby, and 2 years of poopy diapers for a few years of a tiny check every month when I could be working and doing something interesting instead...if I wanted to trade pain and inconvenience for money I'd sell my eggs or donate plasma or do medical trials or something of that nature. Perhaps my labors are more intensely painful than most. 

However, a lot of people assume that because I have 6 kids and get food stamps, I A: had them to get welfare and B: receive a monthly cash check. The truth is that when I bore 5 of those children, I was as extreme an anti-gov't fundie mom as could be found on this forum. If you don't believe me, go back and read the posts in the archive from "Rebekah". And also, in Idaho there is a lifetime limit of 2 years on cash assistance, including cash assistance received in other states, and while you are on that cash assistance they have you go to all sorts of classes to learn job seeking skills. They do this for people on food stamps as well unless you are a student or working. Generally, people who are down on welfare of any kind are unaware of this sort of thing, having not looked into what benefits are actually available in their state and under what terms. 

And Laura, "except for rape"? If a woman's "no" is not respected, that is rape. I don't know what one would call cases when the guy runs out of condoms and still insists upon sex, or says that if you don't have sex will him, he will throw you out on the street *right now*, but I don't think that's exactly consensual, although it might not classify as rape either.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

This is how a large portion of welfare people make a living.... Uncle Sugar pays these people to be morally repugnant, guaranteeing them cradle to grave support... only one catch, vote early, vote often, and vote for the Welfare Party.

I'd vote for simple sterilization... along with any other male that doesn't make their child support payments, and for any woman with more than one welfare baby. Guarandangdogtee you, threaten a man's 'boys', and he'll straighten up and out. Of course, you might actually have to actually 'do it' to a couple thousand, before the word finally sinks in.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> However, a lot of people assume that because I have 6 kids and get food stamps, I A: had them to get welfare and B: receive a monthly cash check. The truth is that when I bore 5 of those children, I was as extreme an anti-gov't fundie mom as could be found on this forum.


I have this friend that has 5 kids. They get almost $1000/mo in food stamps most months. The husband works, they aren't lazy people, just a little irresponsible or maybe overly optimistic. This friend got a part time job recently which dropped her benefits a little, and though she says she doesn't want to be "dependent" on the FS, she was a bit miffed. They use all that money every month, I think she depends on it more than she realizes or cares to admit. The children have complete medical and dental coverage by the state because the husband is self-employed and can't afford health insurance, and when he had to go in for tests, the hospital waived a large portion of the bill because they were "low-income". 

I like these friends, they are for the most part good people, but it stings a little if I let myself think about the fact that they have twice as much land and a bigger house than we do, because where we took a good hard look at our finances and realized that we could afford no more house and land than we have, and two children was really what we could handle, they bought more house and land than they could afford, and kept having children even though they were already on public assistance and in doing so, they ended up with twice the land and a bigger house which our tax money (in small part to be sure) helps support. I do prefer to be financially stable and would not trade places with this friend if given the opportunity, but I have to remind myself of that pretty regularly.

I guess what I'm saying is, you're going to have to expect some ill-feeling, fair or not, from those not on public assistance. In theory it's fine, no one wants to see anyone starve to death, but nearly everyone knows someone who is getting more than their fair share. It's hard not to resent that just a little and project that resentment onto everyone else getting assistance as well. I'm not saying it's right, the system is what it is, I'm just saying it's understandable.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I assume they are in debt? If so, they do not really own the stuff they have....

For my part, I hope that someday I will have the opportunity to make enough money to pay back into the system that helped me when my life fell apart. Certainly there will be those who will misuse the help, but for others it will make a world of difference. Reminds me of that bible verse, "it rains on the just and the unjust alike".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> And Laura, "except for rape"? If a woman's "no" is not respected, that is rape. I don't know what one would call cases when the guy runs out of condoms and still insists upon sex, or says that if you don't have sex will him, he will throw you out on the street *right now*, but I don't think that's exactly consensual, although it might not classify as rape either.



Rape
noun 1.the unlawful compelling of a person through physical force or duress to have sexual intercourse. 
2*.**any act of sexual intercourse that is forced upon a **person.*

* Legal Terminology (The language used in Indiana court rooms) *

*Rape:* (according to the Indiana Criminal Code, #35-42-4-1) 
Class B Felony -- *Knowingly or intentionally having sexual intercourse with a member of the opposite sex when: 
*
*1) the other person is compelled by force or the imminent threat of force;*
2) the other person is unaware that sexual intercourse is occurring;
3) the other person is so mentally disabled or deficient that consent to intercourse cannot be given.
Class A Felony -- The offense is committed by using or threatening the use of deadly force, committed while armed with a deadly weapon, or results in serious bodily injury to a person other than the defendant. 




*FBI Terminology: *

The following definitions are those outlined in the FBI's National Incident - Based Reporting System which colleges use to report sex crime statistics.
*Forcible Sex Offense:* Any sexual act directed against another person, forcibly *or against that person's will*. Includes forcible rape, forcible sodomy, sexual asualt with an object, and forcible fondling.
*Non-Forcible Sex Offense:* Unlawful, non-forcible sexual intercourse. Includes incest and statutory rape.
*Non-legal Terminology* (The language used by lay persons; social scientists) 
*Acquaintance Rape:* Rape (as defined by state statutes) upon someone by a person he or she knows.
*Date Rape:* An interaction that begins between two persons in the context of a social event or gathering, and ends with one person forcing the other to participate in oral, anal, or vaginal intercourse against his or her will.
*Gang Rape:* Rape (as defined by state statutes) upon someone by two or more persons, in tandem or one after the other.
**Sexual Assault:* Any unwanted sexual activity forced by one person on another.
**Sexual Battery:* Forced oral, anal, or vaginal penetration by any object, except when these acts are performed for bona fide medical purposes.
**Sexual Harassment:* Unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other physical, written, or oral intimidation of an offensive sexual nature. 
*In Indiana this term meets the legal definition of both Criminal Deviate Conduct (35-42-4-2) and Sexual Battery (35-42-4-8).




That is the definition of the word Rape, and what Rape is in the state of In.
Oh boy runs out of rubbers, and SHE SAYS NO, and he does it anyway?
That is rape, every single time.
Every time.
She says no.....no, means, no. Period.
I can't even believe you would try to argue this.......I am shocked.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> Why should they say no?
> The more kids there are the bigger the check is.





Laura Zone 5 said:


> THAT is part of the problem.....that 'root' cause I keep talking about.
> THAT is a symptom, of the deeper problem....





Yvonne's hubby said:


> I see the real problem being that our government has adopted the policy of bailing everyone out... every time something goes awry. Its busting the nation... along with the will of the people. Pretty sure if those "moms" had to support and provide for those babies we wouldnt see nearly as many of them.





Laura Zone 5 said:


> That too, is a symptom of the problem.
> The notion of 'there is a clear right and wrong' has been eliminated.
> There are no consequences to wrong choices.....because our society has eliminated right from wrong, and personal responsibility for our choices.
> 
> So there you have it.



Honestly, does no one see the "real" problem? Or is it more thrilling to just clamor on and fuss and argue?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

gracie88 said:


> . ..... In theory it's fine, no one wants to see anyone starve to death, but nearly everyone knows someone who is getting more than their fair share. ..


Yet the USA has a huge obesity epidemic among people on public assistance. Once upon a time being poor meant being so poor that eating enough food was an issue. In America it seems to mean more free cash for junk food.

And sorry, but I do not believe in the "poor people cannot afford healthy food" concept. I can see with my own eyes what foods people _choose _to buy when I look in their shopping carts.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Honestly, does no one see the "real" problem?


I don't think there is single, simple problem ... or solution.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Haven said:


> And sorry, but I do not believe in the "poor people cannot afford healthy food" concept. I can see with my own eyes what foods people _choose _to buy when I look in their shopping carts.


Fresh fruit and vegetables are high dollar and low quality to boot, saying otherwise means you are as out of touch as George H. W. Bush was in his day about super market shopping and food prices.

However I agree with you that most people buy crazy unhealthy stuff whether they are on welfare or not. Its the twinkie and soda pop culture we all live in. I've actually more than once had people ask me in grocery store if I was on some kind of govt food program when they see my cart with brown rice and lentils and whole wheat flour and such. I thought it was pretty rude, I sure didnt go up to them commenting on their food choices. And for anybody overly concerned, no, I pay cash! I just want some nutrition for my hard earned dollar. Cost bunch money whether I buy low nutrition crap or semi healthy. I say semi healthy cause nothing sold commercially is high quality, its raised/produced as cheaply as possible with no regard as to nutrition for those consuming it. And how you raise/grow food does greatly affect its nutrition. Guess they thought i must be on some program that restricted me to "healthy" products.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> That is the definition of the word Rape, and what Rape is in the state of In.
> Oh boy runs out of rubbers, and SHE SAYS NO, and he does it anyway?
> That is rape, every single time.
> Every time.
> ...


I am heartened by your response. I agree with you. There have been others here though who argued that women only get raped when their "no" isn't meant enough? loud enough? serious enough? Something like that. :grumble:
----------------------------

I am saying this because rape does occur within relationships and marriages and it isn't much talked about. I have also overheard men talking about intentionally getting their wives or partners pregnant so that the woman would be compelled to stay with them. They seemed to think it was a pretty slick move on their part. Both men ended up alone anyway, just with more children to support. :-/ I really disapprove of anyone, male of female, trying to impregnate or get pregnant with a child without the other person's support or desire for a child.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

chamoisee said:


> I cannot imagine going through a day of excruciating pain, a year of sleep deprivation due to a crying baby, and 2 years of poopy diapers for a few years of a tiny check every month when I could be working and doing something interesting instead...if I wanted to trade pain and inconvenience for money I'd sell my eggs or donate plasma or do medical trials or something of that nature. Perhaps my labors are more intensely painful than most.
> 
> However, a lot of people assume that because I have 6 kids and get food stamps, I A: had them to get welfare and B: receive a monthly cash check. The truth is that when I bore 5 of those children, I was as extreme an anti-gov't fundie mom as could be found on this forum. If you don't believe me, go back and read the posts in the archive from "Rebekah". And also, in Idaho there is a lifetime limit of 2 years on cash assistance, including cash assistance received in other states, and while you are on that cash assistance they have you go to all sorts of classes to learn job seeking skills. They do this for people on food stamps as well unless you are a student or working. Generally, people who are down on welfare of any kind are unaware of this sort of thing, having not looked into what benefits are actually available in their state and under what terms.
> 
> And Laura, "except for rape"? If a woman's "no" is not respected, that is rape. I don't know what one would call cases when the guy runs out of condoms and still insists upon sex, or says that if you don't have sex will him, he will throw you out on the street *right now*, but I don't think that's exactly consensual, although it might not classify as rape either.


I don't know for sure, but I think it goes state by state because I have known generations of families that have been on welfare and with each child they got more money. They lived better than I did.


----------

